# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The latest Miller Dark KNIGHT,

## Daniel Lokey

I went to Barnes and Nobles and got all exited, I bought a large cup of coffee , boy prices have gone up. and sat down all exited opened it up and damn if it wasnt somebody else doing the art I was so dissapointed. I put it back. 
Anyone know if the book was any good? I can remember how much fun I had with HELLBOY with another artist when Mignola killed off hellboy. It really shocked me. I dont know It just doesent seem right for Miller to just be a writer . DId he get burned out?

----------


## dancj

Yeah it's good. 

The general consensus among people who hated The Dark Knight Strikes Again is that this is a vast improvement.

I like both fairly equally. 

It's not just drawn by someone else though.  It's also co-written with Brian Azzarello - and according to some reports, Azzarello did the vast majority of the work.

----------

